# Mf 6455 rpm



## evenstein (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello.
Does someone know where I can get new software to my MF so i can get 2260 RPM in 4F?? Its 2011 mod. and I want full speed after road...
I hope i can get help then its get about 50km/h

Thanks if someone can help me....


----------

